# Our 25th anniversary vacation .....



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

Cant wait !!!


----------



## Disir (Nov 25, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 25, 2016)

We're going to Punta Cana in February for our 25th


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

It's my wifes bosses weekend place. 
Cant wait to surf the break!


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 25, 2016)

Mexico has some beautiful vacation bargains.

I have scuba dived down there in two different towns on both coasts.

Be careful what you eat and drink.

Everything you eat should be seared well done.

And everything you drink should come out of a bottle.

Avoid dips and salad dressings -- anything that has sat around and is cold.

Avoid salads too.

If you are hungry for guacamole then buy an avocado and wash and cut it yourself.

Vodka is a great disinfectant for washing foods.

And when you brush your teeth use bottled water too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

We have the whole place to our selves and our buddies.
The surf break is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 25, 2016)

Make sure that you take a tour of the mangrove swamps south of you in San Blas while you're there!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

The place is fantastic!!! The wifes boss is suppling the cooks and the concierge as well as our driver.
  The house is 3.5 million and we have the run of it as well as the servants. 
   I cant wait to surf the beaks!!! He paid the mex government to blow holes in it for the proper waves.


----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals





When are we... errrrr you going?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals





Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals
> ...



  Oh trust me!! I would love to bring all my USMB friends!!
But We're limited to the wife and all my buds...ten of us.
    It's a game we'll never see again.
As it is we're paying 7k for all our buddies this trip.


----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals
> ...




Sounds (and looks) like it is going to be fantastic!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 It appears to be a life time chance....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Mexico has some beautiful vacation bargains.
> 
> I have scuba dived down there in two different towns on both coasts.
> 
> ...



  No stranger to mexico. Our weekend place was about a 100 miles from the border and we made frequent trips south of the border.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2016)

Scorpion said:


> We're going to Punta Cana in February for our 25th



  Always wanted to check out Dominica,it's a beautiful place!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 26, 2016)

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Elite Luxury Homes Luxury Vacation Home Rentals
> ...



    Haven't picked the week just yet.
Have to check our schedule as well as the wifes bosses schedule.


----------

